

QNX Ignores Desktop Standards, Security - knv
http://www.trollaxor.com/2009/10/qnx-ignores-desktop-standards-security.html

======
mahmud
I refuse to take anything from Trollaxor seriously. These are the guys who
used to crap-flood slashdot with nasty ASCII art. They're the pre-4chan
professional trolls.

Just read the rest of the blog to be sure :-)

------
protomyth
I'm a little confused, isn't QNX an operating system focused on embedded
systems? I would expect it would probably lag behind in desktop apps because
of focus and small user base.

~~~
bbb
Indeed. Saying 'QNX is sucks as a desktop OS' is like saying 'Windows 7 sucks
because it doesn't run on my toaster'. Well, d'uh!

It's a classical case of wrong expectations. The author criticizes QNX for not
automatically installing a SMP kernel. That is actually a good thing as
multiprocessor real-time systems are very much different from uniprocessor
real-time systems. People building real-time systems should consciously choose
to allow SMP; the OS shouldn't do it behind the scenes in a dot update.

